
Turns Out, 85% of the World Likes “Contact Me”.  Even Though You Don't - jasonlknm
http://saastr.com/2014/10/23/turns-out-85-of-the-world-likes-contact-me-even-though-you-dont/
======
calbear81
I enjoyed reading this but don't get people to create new accounts just to
shill and upvote your submission. You'll be banned pretty quickly.

------
mantaray
You nailed it!

------
eran_aloni
A great post in the best SaaS blog

